# Portable ultrasound unit



## hoierj (Aug 21, 2008)

Providers want to bill OB ultrasounds on portable unit.  Our portable unit doesn't have the capability to record/print the image, so I don't think we should be billing any CPT that includes "with image documentation" in the instruction.  They are saying they do ultrasounds in hospital with portable unit and we bill for those. I'm thinking the issue with that is billing modifier 26 for interpretation (professional) component only.  The hospital (owner of the equipment) would be responsible for the technical component (image documentation), correct?  They would have to pull that image from their chart/EMR during an audit.  
Am I thinking correctly on this?


----------

